# product testing[extreme]



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

well i believe in product testing so i figured id keep you up to date with its reliability.

well ive been plowing 3to4 '' a day for a couple days so i have some banks built up, so i hit this one bank a little hard with a full load and she went right thru after climbing to the top so in an effort to not get stuck, i throttled out, came off at an angle very sideways but pulled it off.

fast forward to today, im cleanin the neighbors drive so i turn around in the snow covered road, car coming 3/4 mile away so as im turning , the blade which is in the all up position starts to scrape which to me means im on two wheels. well alls good till i couldnt drive out of it. i could see it happening in slow motion WHHHHHHAM. i just stepped thru the window opening and walked out the back.

i quickly checked for the car and i had a few seconds so i pushed it back on its wheels and limped it back to the shop. 

how did it take it you ask , like a champ, broke the front windshield, but if you were in it youd be surprised thats the worst of it lol.the joints held all but two, but when i built it i simply screwed the 3/8 ply in to a 2x4 measning to strengthen it up later but. it was fine, so i didnt do it, well its done now lol.

i did take a pic but then the camera was full so my prescious daughter helped clear the camera by erasing the pics i took, are you freakin kidding me . i wanted a pic on her side but the traffic was in question.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Good thing your ok brother!

But thats the fun of ATV plowing. To bad the pic is not there. 



Doug


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad your ok. Could of been alot worse. Glad the cab held up also for the most part. Maybe someone should slow down a little bit next time When the snow gets to much for you get ahold of me and I will blow it all away for you. I got a couple videos of me moving snow today that I will put in a new thread so I dont steal yours from you. See ya around


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks guys just doin my part on testing and breakin lol. those rhinos must really suck lol. its doesnt help my rear tires were my stock which are narrower than my mud tires. that must be it cause i have way to much seat time in her for that to happen lol. id like to of been that car lol.

jdk, are you gonna help shovel the roof buddy too i figured lol

im pretty sure its been tested to thae extreme, lets see mud bog check,hill climb check,trail ride check, water hole crossin check, and crash test dummy checkeroo.i have to give it my seal of approval,


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

im glad you got out of it alright. poor honda lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

the honda was perfectly on its side it ran for a minute till i flipped it back over, it went pretty easy, i just got back from ridin with the 20 yr olds lol sons a *****es, it was rough, and they got me out at 7am i wont even work at 7.

some parts were nice and some i mean most were 4 ' launch pads so thats how the day went.

oh wait i made fun of my friends recoil braking, and sure enough my starter screwed up so i ended up using his rope, to start it hehe.

once he said head home i figured id see how big theyre balls are and i never stopped ,and kept the speed at about 40, only slowing enough to get past obstacles. after an hour one was with me and the others were 15 minutes behind and we still had a 1/2 hour back to the trucks.so we had to wait.

ill call them at 6am to see if they want to go, im pretty sure the boys are hurtin right now. on the good side the wheeler doesnt have to be used for my adrenalin fix now lol


----------

